# Heli Landing



## yamadak13 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wish I would have gotten the sky a little darker but I didn't have much time to get my settings right   Still it was a fun photo


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

yea seems like u had fun with it


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice. Great......well I mean under the circumstances, the exposure is pretty good for only having one chance to do it. 

Looking at the light traiils, the pilot isn't as smooth as he thinks 

~Michael~


----------



## yamadak13 (Oct 1, 2008)

iflynething said:


> Nice. Great......well I mean under the circumstances, the exposure is pretty good for only having one chance to do it.
> 
> Looking at the light traiils, the pilot isn't as smooth as he thinks
> 
> ~Michael~



Considering he just came back from fighting fire all day.  You notice the bucket in front of the helicopter, he set it down and then backed it down so not to tangle the lines from the bucket.  Trying to fly backwards while watching a mirror really isn't that easy


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

Now that you pointed that out, I see it. Still a great shot though

~Michael~


----------

